# 1942 Duquesne Brewing Quart Beer Bottle



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 27, 2022)

I just got this 1942 Duquesne Brewing quart bottle in full ACL paint, with the Internal Revenue Tax Paid lettering. Made by Glenshaw Glass, it has a small "N" code on the crown, meaning made in 1942. The front label says copyright 1934 which means they came up with that design just after prohibition. The "Fort Duquesne" trademarked logo is actually an error that never was corrected. The image on the label is really the Fort Pitt Blockhouse. Duquesne Brewing was sold in 1971 to Christian Schmidt Brewing Company of Philadelphia. The Duquesne Beer brand was revitalized again in 2010, when production began at City Brewing in Latrobe, former home of Rolling Rock.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 28, 2022)

Very nice. Haven't seen any other quart size ACL beers.  They are usually very small.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 28, 2022)

Thank you. They don't seem to pop up very often so I was thrilled to get it.


----------



## wpeters (Jan 29, 2022)

Here is the case they came in.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 30, 2022)

The cases looks just as fine as the bottles! Thanks for sharing. Imagine how much a case of 12 full quart bottles would weigh.


----------



## cskline (Feb 2, 2022)

That's a beautiful bottle. Nice find!


----------

